# Can Anyone Identify A Few Watches For Me Please?



## booty3535 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi,

Recently I was lucky/unlucky enough to inherit a few watches. I need to know a description and if possible a price for them as I will probably get them insured.

Here they are thanks for any help no matter how little info it is.



DSC01813 by JBooty1, on Flickr



DSC01809 by JBooty1, on Flickr



DSC01811 by JBooty1, on Flickr



DSC01810 by JBooty1, on Flickr

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Manual wind men's watches

A Tissot

A Longines

An Omega

A Smiths

The only valuation that will matter to your insurance company is one from an appraiser. This will not be free.

It will be an estimate of their replacement costs, not what someone else would pay for them.

Individually, they will likely be worth less than a normal deductible.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Joe, you have 4 great looking watches, you can tell I'm a fan of the vintage models. Bjohnson is correct, the insurer will only accept a formal appraisal which in itself can be expensive. The valuation is usually much higher than the items could be sold for but you have to pay a premium for the higher value set.

I think your oldest watch is the Longines. It could date from around the great war into the 1920s and looks to have a white enamel dial. From what I can see it is stamped 935 which is a standard of silver which is higher than our own 925.

The Tissot and Smiths look like they could be gold plated or possibly solid gold. If you feel you can safely remove the back of the casing there would be hallmarks if they were indeed gold.

The Omega is likely to be stainless steel / an alloy and looks to be from the 1940s. Again, if you were able to remove the back casing there will be a production number engraved on the movement. From this you could narrow down how old the watch is. There are helpful posts on this forum which detail dates for production numbers for a range of watches. You are also welcome to get back to me and I would try and help. If there were any hallmarks I may be able to help with that as well. I'd also like to know whether there is any engraving on the back of your omega as it does look very similar to some of their military watches.

It would be interesting to know if they all work. If they were mine I'd certainly try to have them repaired / serviced if needed. Being from your family it would be really good to wear and enjoy them though I appreciate the older models are not to every ones taste.

The valuation is tricky because of the gap between what collectors would be willing to pay and the insurance valuation. Hopefully the general information is still helpful and I'd be happy to help further if you get some more details.

Regards

David


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Are any of them worth enough to need an insurance valuation or individual listing? Just take some decent photos against an identifiable background (to prove that you owned the watches) and keep a note of any model and serial numbers. Tell the insurer that you have a small collection worth a couple of thousand. That should more than cover your loss if they get stolen, and should add very little to your premium.

My insurer only needs individual listings of items worth more than a couple of thousand, and valuations of items worth over Â£5000.


----------



## booty3535 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi. The omega I believe was a military police as the family member from

Whom I got them was in the intelligence corps. The watch I wanted to know the most about is the longines tiffany watch.

Although the winder is not actually in the watch and is missing. When I removed the back casing I applied a

Small very small amount of pressure tot the cog that I believe makes it function and it did

Start ticking. I believe the problem is the spring itself is broken or trapped. There is also a lot of dust under the glass.

The omega needs a new glass as the current one is far too domed

And the original was almost flat. I will wear it when fixed as I would the tiffany longine out of interest do you know how much it would

Cost me to restore? As for now I wear a tissot t touch as I'm out in the field

Quite a lot studying geography and it comes in very handy.

Sorry for any mistakes this is all sent off my phone.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Joe,

If the omega has any engraving on the back such as 6B/159 etc it would prove it was a military issue watch. I believe the army version had a sub second dial while the RAF used a sweep second hand. There are posts in this forum which detail different military markings. If you google 6B/159 or the possible calibre of 30T2SC you will see watches identical to your own.

The Longines is special if it had been retailed by Tiffany. More knowledgeable members on this forum may be able to give a general idea of fair service costs. Over the years I've just got a couple of quotes then considered if the watch merited the expense. I hope that by learning more about the watches you will feel that it will be worthwhile to get them into good working order.

Regards

David


----------



## booty3535 (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is the link for the high resolution image of the Longine/tiffany watch. I will be servicing and restoring these watches in summer as they are currently kept at home.



Tiffany NewYork is clearly marked above Longine. I will try and get it fixed but I would expect it to cost quite a deal as the winder stalk itself is missing even though the mechanism is working. My real problem is where to take them or send it from servicing. I live in essex if anyone is aware of restorers, or any members on here that could carry out the work for me.

Thanks,

Joe.


----------



## booty3535 (Dec 28, 2008)

In fact ive just managed to find it using google. It appears to be a 1916 Longine for tiffany watch.

heres the link.

http://www.fototime.com/ftweb/bin/ft.dll/pictures?userid=4FB30E87D80348EFAC73AB7C70ACD007&albumid=%7B40E86AEF-5551-40B8-BCDF-A259CE287FF4%7D&st=he&GUID={2241B09F-8A9C-4688-949E-7ED7312223CA}&sent=stored


----------



## trick cyclist (Nov 17, 2010)

booty3535 said:


> Here is the link for the high resolution image of the Longine/tiffany watch. I will be servicing and restoring these watches in summer as they are currently kept at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would use Neil Sharp in Hemel Hempstead, he is enthuiastic and skillful, and charges reasonably; he has recently moved from Chichester, so I now have to post all my stuff to him. He is well used to all makes and vintages of clock and watch, doing a lot of work on bespoke stuff. I can give you his number and addy if needed.

Richard


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

davidcxn said:


> The Tissot and Smiths look like they could be gold plated or possibly solid gold. If you feel you can safely remove the back of the casing there would be hallmarks if they were indeed gold.


IF solid gold [Albeit a little obviously],the caseback will be gold rather than stainless steel generally.

Not positive on the Smiths [Lovely watch in any case BTW],but think this one may have [if solid gold]a two piece case split down the middle,rather than a more common pressed back.


----------



## meagain (Jan 9, 2011)

nice watches there any for sale ?


----------

